# Cleaning an Old Aquarium



## AKD594 (9 Apr 2016)

Hi All

Quick question regarding re-setting up an old aquarium
I plan to set up an old 25L aquarium which I have kept in a shed for a few years (going low-tech planted).
Been checked for leaks, filter/lighting/heater all work fine (tank is a sicce moby 25L).
No history of disease

As it has been sitting on a shelf for so long, do i need to give it a clean with anything in particular to make it more safe for keeping plants and then eventually shrimp and some boraras rasboras?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Apr 2016)

Bleach is good to clean an old tank, be sure to rinse after your done and maybe use a de-chlorinator. Vinegar is good to clean off old water stains, other than that, good old fashion elbow grease with some plastic scrubbies.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Apr 2016)

Hi AKD Welcome to Ukaps   Enjoy your tank


----------



## AKD594 (11 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the pointers, I'm off to get some now!
Looking forward to getting back into the hobby


----------



## AKD594 (12 Apr 2016)

Just to confirm, these are the steps I intend to take

Clean any hard water marks off with vinegar
Rinse
Use Diluted Bleach (10%) solution to scrub down tank apparatus and fill tank with said solution (allowing to sit for 15 mins then drain)
Heavily rinse
Allow to fully dry out
Fill tank with water & run with only water + overdosed dechlorinator overnight
Empty and allow tank/apparatus to dry for a few days
Set up as normal
I know this may seem like overkill but I'd rather this than jeopardize any substrate/plant/fish investments.
(I also thought this would be a helpful reference for anyone reading in the future)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ian_m (13 Apr 2016)

I have used kitchen descaler eg Killrock, far superior than vinegar, and neat bleach to clean tanks before. As long as you rinse thoroughly and leave say 24hours with water in you will be fine. Don't mix descaler and bleach, you will end up generating chlorine gas, probably fine outside, but a tad smelly (and dangerous ?) inside.

Any left over descaler and bleach, after 24hours will quickly dissipate once you start setting your tank up.


----------

